# Samurai Blue Horned Frogs



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw these "Samurai Blue Horned Frogs" on a U.S classified site _Kingsnake.com_, and they are the coolest coloured horned frogs :gasp:

Pacman frogs are more like sweets nowadays with all this hyrbrid business going on and diverse colurs:lol2:

Do we get these in the UK?


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol2:....Crystal palace reptiles can get them,And have had them recently.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

liam3012 said:


> I saw these "Samurai Blue Horned Frogs" on a U.S classified site _Kingsnake.com_, and they are the coolest coloured horned frogs :gasp:
> 
> Pacman frogs are more like sweets nowadays with all this hyrbrid business going on and diverse colurs:lol2:
> 
> Do we get these in the UK?


here get a look of these liam

Samurai Japan Reptiles -Pacman Frog 

cheers spencer...........


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys:2thumb:

But damn ! that Jap website has some stunning Pac mans ! Phantom and the variety Horned Frog, gotta see those for real :gasp:

Did you watch the video Spence ? where they feed those pacmans what looks like nutricious brown putty.

Didnt realise it had come to that.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

liam3012 said:


> Thanks guys:2thumb:
> 
> But damn ! that Jap website has some stunning Pac mans ! Phantom and the variety Horned Frog, gotta see those for real :gasp:
> 
> ...


yep! i went and bought 3 bags never even used it yet, to much going on at the moment setting vivs up and feeding greedy pixies lol,

cheers spencer...................


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

spencerburgo said:


> yep! i went and bought 3 bags never even used it yet, to much going on at the moment setting vivs up and feeding greedy pixies lol,
> 
> cheers spencer...................


Ha i know how you feel.


----------

